# Iphone apps for your construction/remodeling business



## HaganRenovation (Mar 12, 2008)

I am always tring to figure out better ways to use my Iphone in my every day business. Does anyone have apps that they feel makes running there construction/remodeling business run more productive?

I definetly have a few of my own...


I like evernote I use it to organize photos of projects and information about jobs it allows me to keep infomation together by location

I also like gas cubby to track all my gas and service data

I use TC lite to track mileage information

Zosh is a great app for when i am out in the field and have to sign a doc. that I would usually have to print and fax now I can do that from the phone with out all the paper.

For my calc i use carpenter" helper pro. 


Let me know what your favorite apps are. The one i am really looking for is a time management app. that works.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I have been meaning to make a list - here you go.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1108809/Wallmaxx - iPhone APPs.mov

and I will make a shorter version in a few


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Try this for a PDF

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1108809/Wallmaxx - iPhone APPs.pdf


----------



## HaganRenovation (Mar 12, 2008)

wallmaxx thanks for the input. How did you create the pictures of you screens and up load them? I have already down loaded a few apps that you have recomended. I will let you know what I think. Thanks again


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

HaganRenovation said:


> wallmaxx thanks for the input. How did you create the pictures of you screens and up load them? I have already down loaded a few apps that you have recomended. I will let you know what I think. Thanks again


You hold down the round button on bottom and press the one on the top right of the phone. They go into your camera roll area so you can download them just like your photos.


----------

